# Premium/Black



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the difference between the premium edition and the Black edition.
I presume it's down to spec?

Thanks


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it's only the rims.

I got a premium edition but, I think it's rather the same.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Adds darker rims, red inserts in seats and some trim, also has black headlining in cabin


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Adds darker rims, red inserts in seats and some trim, also has black headlining in cabin


Are there any differences in performance?

I have premium because all the options are on the premium version.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

No difference between either spec in terms of performance unless its true that Nissan have secretly produced a darker alloy paint that allows them to slip through air easier thereby making the black edition 0.000000001 sec quicked to 60mph.....but that's just what some guy in a HPC told me....LOL


----------



## Darence (Sep 15, 2008)

Black Edition: 4 Airbags with half leather and cloth seat. 

Premium Edition: 2 Airbags, BOSE sound system, and full leather seats.

Performance wise they are all the same except the above.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I tought the black edition had full Bose system as standard too?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

my black edition has BOSE sound system.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Also didn't think premium had full leather thought they all came half alcantara? Just blk Ed has red squibs?


----------



## Darence (Sep 15, 2008)

That's something new for me! Over here in Asia markets, Premium is the one with Bose system and Black doesn't have the Bose system. I think because of country they have different spec for different country.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

What zed ed said is correct. No differences in airbags, sound system or performance for uk spec


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your help, I just have to buy one now.
I think it will have to be Black edition for the interior.
Red or Titanium with sat nav if anyone is selling.
Thanks


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

first i've heard about the Black having more airbags - they are a safety feature I wouldn't imagine they would be down to spec.

And cloth = alicantra, same thing really....posh cloth 



Darence said:


> Black Edition: 4 Airbags with half leather and cloth seat.
> 
> Premium Edition: 2 Airbags, BOSE sound system, and full leather seats.
> 
> Performance wise they are all the same except the above.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

In the UK the differences are purely cosmetic. Seats with red trim, black alloys, and black headlining. I checked when buying mine and the safety features like the airbags are standard across the range.


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*Black Ed with Sat Nav*

My 2010 Black Ed (grey metallic) will be up for sale soon. PM me for details if you are interested. 



skyline 34 said:


> Thanks for all your help, I just have to buy one now.
> I think it will have to be Black edition for the interior.
> Red or Titanium with sat nav if anyone is selling.
> Thanks


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Darence said:


> That's something new for me! Over here in Asia markets, Premium is the one with Bose system and Black doesn't have the Bose system. I think because of country they have different spec for different country.





bobel said:


> No difference between either spec in terms of performance unless its true that Nissan have secretly produced a darker alloy paint that allows them to slip through air easier thereby making the black edition 0.000000001 sec quicked to 60mph.....but that's just what some guy in a HPC told me....LOL



Don't forget the MY10 black edition in Japan had already 530hp before the premium here for MY11.


----------

